# [Removed]



## WesR (Sep 2, 2016)

[_Message text deleted.  Advertising is NOT permitted in this forum.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules, especially Rule 2, Paragraphs 4 and 6, before posting again._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]


----------

